# Portable grinder?



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi looking at getting a small portable grinder? Any advice would be great. 
thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Adam88 said:


> Hi looking at getting a small portable grinder? Any advice would be great.
> thanks


 Electric or hand powered?


----------



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Hand powered, Unless there is a small Eletric one out there? As will be for a camper-van! Thanks


----------



## Mike B (Dec 27, 2019)

Aergrind would be a good option


----------



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks appreciate it


----------



## lucas (Nov 14, 2018)

What brew method will it be used for?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Espresso machine or pourover/filter?


----------



## Adam88 (Feb 28, 2020)

I'll be using a aero press.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

A great portable bundle made in UK

http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p53/Aergrind.html


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Or an alternative option and cheaper...but very nice quality.

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-q-manual-hand-grinder.html

https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/12/03/1zpresso-q2-hand-grinder/


----------



## Rickv (Nov 18, 2019)

L&R said:


> A great portable bundle made in UK
> http://www.madebyknock.com/store/p53/Aergrind.html


This is my work set up and love it. Part of me wishes I went for a c40 but it was just too much more of a jump in price and this does me fine and I know it's solid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Or an alternative option and cheaper...but very nice quality.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-q-manual-hand-grinder.html
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/12/03/1zpresso-q2-hand-grinder/


 Price isn't really much different taking into account the aeropress and disc, and the 1zpresso seems kind of expensive when you consider the Knock is handmade in the UK rather than in China.

I'm no expert but I have a Knock Feld47 Travel and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

grumble said:


> Price isn't really much different taking into account the aeropress and disc, and the 1zpresso seems kind of expensive when you consider the Knock is handmade in the UK rather than in China.
> 
> I'm no expert but I have a Knock Feld47 Travel and I'm very happy with it.


 I assume you're talking about the Aergrind, he would £53 more as a delivered price...and getting a "free" Aeropress if he needs one. That's 50% more, less if he actually needs £25 worth of Aeropress.

If he does might be great value at only 25 more?


----------



## jlaamweise (Mar 23, 2020)

Happy with my Aergrind.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Lockdown home work out

Which grinder to use today


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Orphan Espresso, who make the Lido series of grinders, have just launch a more compact grinder call the Fixie.

Same burrset as the Lido but only 330g. Made from carbon fibre and titanium, has a unique way of adjustment using set width shims rather than a dial. Not sure how this will work in practice but certainly different. I tend to use my handgrinders for Aeropress or Pourover, but would like to able to use with the Robot if I wanted to travel with it.The Lido burrs are excellent (I had a Lido3) so will be interesting to see how it is received. I think it's $175 but with shipping and all the other import costs will probably be over £200 so not the cheapest option compared to offerings from Madebyknock


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Great looking grinder from OE but this shims don't look practical for grind adjustment.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

L&R said:


> Great looking grinder from OE but this shims don't look practical for grind adjustment.


 That's my concern as well. I use set dial settings on my Feld47 for pour over and chemex so I think it will be fine for those. It's how it copes with fine tuning for espresso is the big issue.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Apr 15, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Or an alternative option and cheaper...but very nice quality.
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/1zpresso-q-manual-hand-grinder.html
> 
> https://coffeeequipmentreviews.wordpress.com/2019/12/03/1zpresso-q2-hand-grinder/


 Interesting review ...especially the lazy man's dripper! @DavecUK please can you let me know what this is? It would be ideal if I ever make it back to the office, instead of getting stick for extended coffee breaks with my kettle companion


----------



## martinierius (Sep 28, 2014)

L&R said:


> Lockdown home work out Which grinder to use today
> 
> <img alt="88224483_510817289829556_6093211970452848640_o.thumb.jpg.5bfe16984d9f333e0075b05e8cbc0663.jpg" data-fileid="37322" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2020_03/88224483_510817289829556_6093211970452848640_o.thumb.jpg.5bfe16984d9f333e0075b05e8cbc0663.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


I have the Kinu and keep asking myself if I should buy the commandante for pourover? Is there a noticable difference tastewise you think?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

martinierius said:


> I have the Kinu and keep asking myself if I should buy the commandante for pourover? Is there a noticable difference tastewise you think?


 It's the Oxo Good grips dripper and the person with the hand grinder problem you need to ask @MWJB 😉


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> It's the Oxo Good grips dripper and the person with the hand grinder problem you need to ask @MWJB 😉


 I don't have a Kinu or a Commandante, but I wouldn't expect a big difference between them. I'd be more likely to get a brew burr for the Kinu, rather than buy another grinder.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

I doubt that you could pick one of Lido's, MBK's, Helor, Kinu or comandante out in a blind test. Some of these have better design, build and slightly better alignment but for most part it's the same or similar type of burrs and design.

If you have one there is really no point to get another one, unless you like to collect stuff.

However I wouldn't get a MBK again, the costumer service is none existent and you don't know when it shows up. The other alternatives is allot more reliable in that regard.


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

I can recommend the Comandante, making espresso now with it and James Hoffman made nice cups with it

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

@martinierius Just buy a brew burr upgrade by Kinu. I drink only espresso though and for espresso I would position them like:

1st Kinu

2nd Commandante

3 rd Feld47


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave double bean said:


> I can recommend the Comandante, making espresso now with it and James Hoffman made nice cups with it
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 He lives 30miles away from me so not an option for all of us


----------



## Dave double bean (Mar 31, 2020)

Maybe when they relax the lockdown

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowpress (Jun 11, 2019)

delete


----------

